

Just launched a start up, animated greeting cards service without Flash - xfolder

Animated greeting cards service, without use of Flash delivering really cool multi-layered cards with 3 dimensional effects creating magic on the screen in moments! www.likeshareit.com
======
richardg
Very nice..more javascript goodies. Amazing use of div layers and animation
via jQuery.

